# Halo for Her/Osta RX Trail - 8 weeks



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey there! i am in the middle of my 8 week Halo for Her/Osta Rx trail.

thought I should post this video/training log. The next video will be up this week! let me know if anyone has questions.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 26, 2012)

Halo 4 Her and Osta are a fantastic stack. You will do very well with this!

Good job girl!


----------



## Z499 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ordered the Halo stack for her, for the wife Friday. Then the wife saw Jillian's video and she fell in love with her



...so did I


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Halo 4 Her and Osta are a fantastic stack. You will do very well with this!
> 
> Good job girl!


 thanks! its goign great so far! i am upoading another 2 week video as we speak! 



Z499 said:


> Ordered the Halo stack for her, for the wife Friday. Then the wife saw Jillian's video and she fell in love with her
> 
> 
> 
> ...so did I


 LOL  is your wife doing a show any time soon? or just to add some size now? if she has any questions let me know!


----------



## Z499 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's not going to be doing any shows, she has a long way to go. Right now she's wants to add some lean size. I figured I would get her the stack now since the halo will be outlawed soon. She's going to setup an account on here tomorrow and she is for sure gonna shoot you some questions. Thanks for any kind of advice and input you give her I know she will put it to good use.


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 26, 2012)

yea totally have her hit me up. if i can help i will! when i started out i had to do all the research on my own and it honestly sucked balls. i learned a lot because i am a crazy researcher and got lucky and asked the right questions to the right people. so i love to help people out when they are just starting. if anything i can point them to the right people or sites!





Z499 said:


> She's not going to be doing any shows, she has a long way to go. Right now she's wants to add some lean size. I figured I would get her the stack now since the halo will be outlawed soon. She's going to setup an account on here tomorrow and she is for sure gonna shoot you some questions. Thanks for any kind of advice and input you give her I know she will put it to good use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## Z499 (Aug 26, 2012)

Will do and thank you, I learned by doing because I never knew anyone or got on forums. And when it comes to a female using supps and ph's I have no clue. So I don't want to tell her anything and then she ends up hurting herself cause I didnt know what I was talking about.


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## HeavyLifter (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok this is z499 wife. I should be getting my Halo this week. I have been looking into it ever since I heard they were coming out with it for women. I have been into fitness and health my whole life but  never been in the top lean shape that I want to be at. I still have some more reasreach to do( it never ends) and tring to find the right meal plan for me to help me gain the muscle I want.


----------



## JillyRev (Aug 27, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Ok this is z499 wife. I should be getting my Halo this week. I have been looking into it ever since I heard they were coming out with it for women. I have been into fitness and health my whole life but  never been in the top lean shape that I want to be at. I still have some more reasreach to do( it never ends) and tring to find the right meal plan for me to help me gain the muscle I want.



Hey!! nice! i think you will really feel and see a difference with the H4H.  Checking out a meal plan is important too. If you have those type of questions PJ Braun has a Q/A here and he is the best with dieting women. i am sure he will be able to answer a ton of questions!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Aug 27, 2012)

Sweet thanks I'll look it to it. Once I start it I'll post some pics and start a journal on my status! I'm so ready for the next step with my workout.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I'm a happy girl now, I got my stack in the mail yesterday. I will be starting it today and I was thinking about doing a journal on my progress so others can see the results from it.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok today is my first day on the halo 4 her stack. Im starting off w one pill a today for the 1st week than I'm gonna take it up to two a day. I have a good work out routine( up to six days a week) and have gotten my meal plan in place and I'm very strict on keeping track of my intake( cals, carbs,protein, fat). I will make another post next week to give an update.


----------



## jengrrl (Sep 2, 2012)

Does this stuff really work ?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 2, 2012)

I have heard good reviews on it. I plan on doing a weekly journal on here so if you want I will keep you updated on my gains.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2012)

jengrrl said:


> Does this stuff really work ?



Yes, Halo 4 Her converts to Oral Turinabol upon ingestion. Its the real deal.

Osta is a study proven SARM. Also the real deal.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok this is my first week on the Halo stack and having problems sleeping?? Any help would be great, this would be my fourth day not being able to sleep.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 4, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Ok this is my first week on the Halo stack and having problems sleeping?? Any help would be great, this would be my fourth day not being able to sleep.



How are you not being able to sleep? Can't relax? Mind ultra busy? Agitated? Over-heated? How?  I don't think I recall any issue w/ CNS stimulation on H4H or Oral Turinabol. Certainly nothing like tren (can't think of any others that have the same effect so just threw out tren as an example.)  If anyone else can chime in - its certainly possible you are experiencing some sort of CNS stim tho. Also not familiar enough w/ Osta-RX to know if that's an issue. Are you using any other stimulant or thermo - e.g. clen, ECA, some OTC thing? If you are, don't take them after 3 pm.

Some general things that help me w/ "can't sleep" in general - 

- an aspirin before you go to bed - its not putting you to sleep but (for those who don't already have issues sleeping) it helps relax you and get your brain to settle down if you have lots running thru your head and you just can't relax to fall asleep
- an OTC sleep-aid like Nytol / Diphenhydromine HCl
- Benedryl or Excedrin PM / any night-time pain reliever - tho I don't recommend making them a regular habit.
- don't train too late in the day
- keep your last meal to fats + protein & save your carbs for the morning 
- get enough water


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 5, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> How are you not being able to sleep? Can't relax? Mind ultra busy? Agitated? Over-heated? How?  I don't think I recall any issue w/ CNS stimulation on H4H or Oral Turinabol. Certainly nothing like tren (can't think of any others that have the same effect so just threw out tren as an example.)  If anyone else can chime in - its certainly possible you are experiencing some sort of CNS stim tho. Also not familiar enough w/ Osta-RX to know if that's an issue. Are you using any other stimulant or thermo - e.g. clen, ECA, some OTC thing? If you are, don't take them after 3 pm.
> 
> Some general things that help me w/ "can't sleep" in general -
> 
> ...



The only things I take is the stack( Halo, lean fuel,Razor cuts, advanced cycle, essences efa.) I take half my stack in the Am and the other half around 4. I've taken thermo's before so I know I need to take them before 5. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JillyRev (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry im so late to reply! i moved and dont have internet!!! 



HeavyLifter said:


> Sweet thanks I'll look it to it. Once I start it I'll post some pics and start a journal on my status! I'm so ready for the next step with my workout.





HeavyLifter said:


> Well I'm a happy girl now, I got my stack in the mail yesterday. I will be starting it today and I was thinking about doing a journal on my progress so others can see the results from it.





HeavyLifter said:


> Ok today is my first day on the halo 4 her stack. Im starting off w one pill a today for the 1st week than I'm gonna take it up to two a day. I have a good work out routine( up to six days a week) and have gotten my meal plan in place and I'm very strict on keeping track of my intake( cals, carbs,protein, fat). I will make another post next week to give an update.


 AWESOME!!!!!!!! cant wait to hear how it works for you!




jengrrl said:


> Does this stuff really work ?


 I really believe it does!



HeavyLifter said:


> The only things I take is the stack( Halo, lean fuel,Razor cuts, advanced cycle, essences efa.) I take half my stack in the Am and the other half around 4. I've taken thermo's before so I know I need to take them before 5. Thanks for the help.


 so you are having trouble sleeping? i always have trouble sleeping with or with out sups. I take unisom when i really need to sleep.


----------



## JillyRev (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is my second video! weeks 3 and 5!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 5, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> The only things I take is the stack( Halo, lean fuel,Razor cuts, advanced cycle, essences efa.) I take half my stack in the Am and the other half around 4. I've taken thermo's before so I know I need to take them before 5. Thanks for the help.



Lean fuel has caffeine. Might take the second dose a bit earlier.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 5, 2012)

Love the video!! Great improvements, I learned something from your workout that I'm gonna try on my leg day( my favorite workout day)


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Lean fuel has caffeine. Might take the second dose a bit earlier.



I use to be a coffee fean, but I don't sleep good anyways; however, the last few days have been bad. My mind is always going and I can't turn it off,lol. I use to take melatonin


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 5, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> Here is my second video! weeks 3 and 5!



Kick ass gains girl!


----------



## jengrrl (Sep 8, 2012)

That would be great !


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok everyone it's been one whole week on the halo 4 her and I'm very happy with my gains so far. With just on week I have made a 30-40 pound gain with most my workouts. 
 I'm noticing my body change and shape nicely, I have noticed a little more acne but not to bad. Also my mood is a little on edge but I'm also working my butt off . I'll be posting some photos on week three of my cycle. I'm taking two pills a day and would really like to bump up too three a day but don't know if there would be any difference,??


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 10, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Ok everyone it's been one whole week on the halo 4 her and I'm very happy with my gains so far. With just on week I have made a 30-40 pound gain with most my workouts.
> I'm noticing my body change and shape nicely, I have noticed a little more acne but not to bad. Also my mood is a little on edge but I'm also working my butt off . I'll be posting some photos on week three of my cycle. I'm taking two pills a day and would really like to bump up too three a day but don't know if there would be any difference,??



Glad to hear you are getting the gains!

H4H is dose dependent so the more you take the more it works but side effects are also dose dependant so increase dose slowly girl.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok everyone I'm almost done with my first cycle. I'm up to three a day and no real side affects. I really like H4H but thinking about going to the next step. Now I've been doing a little research and thinking about halo extreme next. I'm also thinking about adding tren into my third cycle. Any advice or suggestions


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Ok everyone I'm almost done with my first cycle. I'm up to three a day and no real side affects. I really like H4H but thinking about going to the next step. Now I've been doing a little research and thinking about halo extreme next. I'm also thinking about adding tren into my third cycle. Any advice or suggestions



Halo is pretty user friendly. You may consider a longer duration of use. 6 weeks is good.

Halo Extreme is a better value. I would go 1 cap daily for 6 weeks.

Trenbolone is a pretty advanced compound. Not sure I would go that route.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 2, 2012)

With my first cycle it will be 7 weeks. I've thought about getting another stack and take it to 12 weeks then take break. I don't mind putting mass on.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a question about H4H and doing natural shows, is it ok to be on it and do a show or do I need to quite before my show?


----------

